# Better Substrate for shrimp? Sand or Gravel



## PiranhaStein

Is it really particular with what type of shrimp? Let's say a Singapore Wood shrimp. And what amount if not unlimited amount of coverage for best fry survival of shrimp.


----------



## John N.

Any substrate will work for shrimp. They just need something to cling on to.

Smaller less than 3mm size gravel works well for plants and shrimp.
Sand will need to be stirred ever so often to reduce compaction and bad bacteria.

Java Moss wiill work for both fish fry and shrimplets. They'll love it!

-John N.


----------



## trenac

A heavily planted tank is best for the survival of shrimp fry. Plant with lots of moss and finer leaf plants like Cabomba that the young shrimp can hide in. Either gravel or sand will work in a shrimp tank, I have a mix of both. If you use sand, putting in some MT snails will keep the sand stirred up.


----------



## JerseyScape

trenac said:


> A heavily planted tank is best for the survival of shrimp fry. Plant with lots of moss and finer leaf plants like Cabomba that the young shrimp can hide in. Either gravel or sand will work in a shrimp tank, I have a mix of both. If you use sand, putting in some MT snails will keep the sand stirred up.


She's right. You need a good amount of plants because the babies always tend to hang out on them. I have moss and everywhere you look there are little babies holding on to the little branches.


----------



## PiranhaStein

Thanks guys, of course it will be a heavily planted tank. with lot's of moss for them to hang out in. And yeah i know to stirr up the sand once in a while because of the layer on the top of the sand and what gets trapped underneath.


----------

